# PC doesn't see a CD burned on Mac



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

I burned some useful data on CD in my office using sessions in disk utility. When I tried to run it on PC - there was nothing on the disk. I came back to office, tried it on XP via Parallels and still nothing. Did I do anything wrongly?


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I would try a blank R/W CD or a blank CDR. Sessions (creating a new table of contents on a Read Only CD) may not be compatble - _just a guess_.

I have had no problems - and I do use "medium" quality CDRs and CDRWs.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

This is not Parallels problem of course. The answer will be simple: You used Disk Utility to burn the CD - and it only burns Mac-formatted CDs. PC cannot see this format, it sees only PC Joliet and ISO. There is Toast and some other 3d party products that will help you to burn PC-formatted CDs.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, I see. Thanks
I usually burn my CD in the Finder and it goes fine - this is the first that didn't work. But this time I thought I might need to add something later. 


> There is Toast and some other 3d party products that will help you to burn PC-formatted CDs.


You mean to burn sessions that PC would read? That's too bad that there isn't a way to do this:4-thatsba


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

scathe30 said:


> You mean to burn sessions that PC would read? That's too bad that there isn't a way to do this:4-thatsba


Yes, I meant sessions, of course. There are a lot of apps that will help you to do that. Take Toast, for example.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like you should just stick with burning from the finder for it to work on the pc. the other thing you could do is have disk utility make a new disk image, the size of the cd, and then tell it to be a sparse space. then the 1st time you mount it, it will ask to be formatted, and then you could do it msdos compatible.
as for non-apple burning utilities, just get toast, period. it is the best, most complete mac disk burning software package out there, and worth every dime it costs if you do alot of burning.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> sounds like you should just stick with burning from the finder for it to work on the pc.
> as for non-apple burning utilities, just get toast, period. it is the best, most complete mac disk burning software package out there, and worth every dime it costs if you do alot of burning.


For burning sessions Toast will work well, but not finder.
Scathe30 should stick to using *toast*:tongue:


----------

